
Netflix “refused” to answer encryption allegation, FCC commissioner says - jessaustin
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/01/netflix-refused-to-answer-encryption-allegation-fcc-commissioner-says/
======
bhhaskin
Another politician attempting to twist the issue. The issue is that Large ISPs
have a monopoly on internet pipelines.

